# Craigslist?



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Is anyone else unable to access the site? It seems all of the BC sites have been shut down.


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

I can access them just fine. Temporary hiccup or work firewall?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope.

All the Canadian CL sites have been shut down. I checked their US and international sites & they are operating just fine.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup, all gone. This should be interesting.

Canadian Craigslist websites down for alleged violations | CTV British Columbia


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, just saw this too... All of the Canadian sites have shut...I wonder why??


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I can access the Vancouver site...it has new ads posted within the last 30 minutes...


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm seeing new posts on the abby site.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't access at all!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

"All Canadian Craigslist websites have been shut down for allegedly violating the popular online classified service's terms of use policy."

Seems the people operating craigslist Violated the TOU set out by the "Head" craigslist. Not a real big surprise considering there are so many adds that violate the terms any ways. After reading the pet section where there arne't suppose to be any animals sold just adopted for no more than $300. But this never seemed to stop the back yard breeders from posting adds.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

For anyone still able to see it, it takes a while for the DNS server changes to propagate. However, it looks like you can access it if you use open DNS.

Craigslist down in Vancouver and much of Canada | OpenFile

Looking at some of the posts in the help forums/system status, it sounds like the CL staff aren't too clued in either...maybe it's a hack?

http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/system-status.html


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

CTV's article is silly. It doesn't give any new information, it just quotes the page that came up.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i need to find a job...NOOOOOOOO! hahah


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It is working fine for me.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I see the listing of ads but when I click on one, it goes to a message from the staff saying they are dealing with bugs.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I see the listing of ads but when I click on one, it goes to a message from the staff saying they are dealing with bugs.


same here. I think it's about time they're doing something about the "bugs"


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah they were probably hacked and are covering it up or got in a heap of trouble from the company and are being ambiguous to save face.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nothing funny here this morning except the usual like someone want to sell his old custom made 2x4 sawhorse for $15 and router bits sets they bought on sale and want to sell at 2 to 3 times what they paid for


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yep... I used Craigslist a lot when I first moved back here from the UK (we managed to furnish most of our apartment with CL deals!), but it has really gone downhill as it has gotten more popular, and there are WAAAAAAY too many people on there trying to make a quick buck. 

I stopped using it almost entirely when I started seeing something for sale for a reasonable price, it would sell quickly, and then a day (or less) later, the exact same item would show up for 4 or 5 times as much... And all of these overpriced items were listed at the same location (therefore probably all being flipped by the same CL hawker)! I don't think it should be used for people to profit from - it should be for people who need an item to get a decent deal on it.

Sorry... a bit off-topic... /rant


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Virgin radio is doing Virgin list since CL is down. So if you have something to sell, now it the good time to call them and advertise for free. 604-280-0953


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like it is up and running again


----------

